# pine tar



## mramsay (Feb 1, 2010)

I have some pine tar laying around with my grooming stuff (not sure where it came from or what to use it for?) Do people still use it? I think it is used to harder soles? Isnt pine tar poisonous? Thanks!


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

I love pine tar!!! We usually mix it with rainmaker half and half. It makes a big difference especially because all our horses are shod. It works wonders!!!


----------



## mramsay (Feb 1, 2010)

toosexy4myspotz said:


> I love pine tar!!! We usually mix it with rainmaker half and half. It makes a big difference especially because all our horses are shod. It works wonders!!!


So what does it do? Harden them, condition them, speed growth, prevent chipping, etc??


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

It helps keep them moist without getting them to soft. it is completely water resistant. Works great in muddy areas to keep too much moisture to the frog and sole area and causing fungal issues
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Mixing it with rain maker helps promote new growth and deter splitting and cracking of the hoof wall
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

I use straight pine tar on my horses' hooves when I notice them looking dry and chipped up usually in the early summer. I previously used mostly Rain Maker, which if I recall correctly contains a lot of pine tar, and wasn't nearly as pleased with the results.


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

I have researched Pine Tar and have found it to be a barrier of moisture retention therefore not allowing moisture to penetrate or moisture to escape. I did at one time believe in RainMaker, but I found it not to be a good thing.


----------

